# Fireworks - Ebenenmaske kopieren/duplizieren



## sight011 (14. Juni 2011)

Da es hier nicht wirklich was zu Fireworks gibt - knall ich das mal hier dazwischen.


Ich möchte Ebenenmasken auf andere Ebenen übertragen - so wie bei Photoshop mit der "Alt"-Taste oder halt irgendwie anders !

Hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## sight011 (15. Juni 2011)

Vorläufige Lösung ist in die Ebenenmakse klicken Strg+C Strg+V
Dann entsteht eine neue Ebene mit dem Objket das maskiert und dann kann man das ganze wieder verwenden um eine andere Ebene zu maskieren


----------

